# Anyone know the Grizzly equivalent to the HD250X750 LATHE MASTER lathe?



## KUNGFOMATIC (Mar 8, 2019)

I am looking for an electrical schematic for my lathe and I was hoping that the Grizzly lathe that is similar to mine might be wired the same.  I could also use other parts as well as I don't have the gear area cover or the bracket to change gears. I also don't have the on/off momentary safety stop so I would like to find one that could work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Milehimachine (Apr 17, 2019)

I would say either the G4000 9x19 or the G0602 8x22 lathes


----------



## richl (Apr 17, 2019)

I just watched a review of the lathmaster you spec'd on youtube 9x30 belt driven lathe circa 2008
It also mentions being equivalent to the 9x15. Doing a search for grizzly 9x30 belt driven it comes up with a 8x16 belt driven lathe the go768. The specs are here, if that is close to what your lathe is, do the manual and see if the have similar features. Than do a wire by wire comparison. That's basically what I had to do with an enco 13x40 lathe I have








						8" x 16" Variable-Speed Benchtop Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>G0768 8" x 16" Variable-Speed Benchtop Lathe</h1><p>The Grizzly G0768 8" x 16" Variable-Speed Lathe is perfect for a sturdy workbench or as a stand-alone unit when mounted on the T26599 Optional Stand.</p> <p>Features variable-speed spindle with high/low speed ranges, convenient quick-lock...




					www.grizzly.com
				




Hth


----------



## KUNGFOMATIC (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you that is good info I had not come across, I will look into those.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 18, 2019)

Milehimachine said:


> I would say either the G4000 9x19 or the G0602 8x22 lathes


The G0602 is a 10 x 22 lathe.


----------



## KUNGFOMATIC (Apr 18, 2019)

250mm is close to10” however mine is 30” long


----------



## jdedmon91 (Apr 18, 2019)

What is the problem with the lathe. I had switch problems with mine my solution was to rewire the machine to a drum switch like a SB. It was working fine when I sold it and I assume it still is running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNGFOMATIC (Apr 18, 2019)

I believe someone has changed the wiring and I wanted to see about re-wiring it back to its factory schematic, it is working now but I would like to have a correct schematic to put on it for any future users.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 18, 2019)

From the online photos of your model lathe, it is not configured the same as the G4000 or the G0602.  It appears closer to the G9972 or the HF lathes.  Supposedly, the Lathemaster manufacturer also made the HF lathes.  The wiring diagram for the G9972Z is on page 55 in the manual. https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g9972z_m.pdf


----------



## KUNGFOMATIC (Apr 19, 2019)

That is interesting as there is no relay in that schematic, I think that is the way it was originally setup and someone at some point had changed mine to have a relay.  Maybe the switch went bad and they could not find a replacement.  Thanks for posting that as well as you other guys I will look at all of them.  I appreciate all your responses.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 20, 2019)

KUNGFOMATIC said:


> I am looking for an electrical schematic for my lathe



Not sure if it'll help much since the original manual for the Lathemaster 9x30/8x14 wasn't very detailed but here it is.


----------



## KUNGFOMATIC (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks for posting it, and yes it doesn't provide a lot of info, but still good to have


----------

